
Ask HN: How much paper do you have laying around you wish could be scanned? - sharemywin
How much paper do you have laying around you wish could be scanned and organized? How much would you pay to solve the problem? how often would you need stuff scanned?
======
natch
Separating out the first two questions:

1) I have a lot of paper laying around (especially if you include a file
cabinet or two).

2) I would want almost none of it scanned. 1% or so.

3) Neither 1 nor 2 is "the problem" imho. I think the problem is more in the
identification of what action is appropriate for each piece of paper (1%
scanning, and you could make a histogram of percentages of other actions...
trash, shred, burn, give to person x, take preventative action to stem flow of
further documents from same source, follow up on y, make into t-shirt, frame,
etc. etc.). The point is that scanning is only a small sliver of any solution
to the actual (imho) problem of dealing with paper.

For just the scanning part, Doxie already exists and looks decent and
reasonably priced for those who prioritize scanning. Which isn't me... I would
pay maybe $15, one-time, for a device. Haven't tried Doxie, because see #2.

